# Blowing Fuse - Johnson 70HP



## drjkl1 (Jul 2, 2009)

New issue popped up (literlally) on my 2005 Tracker ProV sunday when taking family for a spin. Motor is an '89 Johnson 70 HP that runs very nicely. The ignition key on the OMC control can be pushed in to prime the carbs, as I understand. Turning the key will start the motor, no problem. Pushing the key in blows the 20A 32V fuse in the motor operating the ignition, tilt, etc. Brought the boat back from a week long trip in KY where it worked flawlessly, now this. Any thoughts before I go to my boat guy?

BOAT - "Bring over another thou$and".........


----------



## Pike (Apr 7, 2004)

Not an expert, but you may have a short somewhere. I had a similar situation several years ago, had a wire that got pinched and was shorting everything out. Good Luck.


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

Pull the wires off the choke solenoid and see if the fuse will blow again when the key is pushed in while cranking the motor. If it blows check wiring.
If the fuse stay OK you will have the clue that the solenoid is shorted inside the windings. Check it with Ohm tester and if it is zero Ohm than replace it.


----------



## drjkl1 (Jul 2, 2009)

Awesome bro, thats the deduction I needed. Okay that makes sense go home & find the solenoid, can do.

At first I wasn't sure if it was the trim, the ignition or what as it was blowing while I was trying to launch. Took it home, put on the muffs and ran through the 3 functions to determine it was the choke. Thanks again............


----------

